
ACM signs anti Open Access letter - anaphor
https://presspage-production-content.s3.amazonaws.com/uploads/1508/coalitionletteropposinglowerembargoes12.18.2019-581369.pdf?21461
======
mullingitover
> As noted above, we have learned that the Administration may be preparing to
> step into the private marketplace and force the immediate free distribution
> of journal articles financed and published by organizations in the private
> sector, including many non-profits. This would effectively nationalize the
> valuable American intellectual property that we produce and force us to give
> it away to the rest of the world for free.

Breathtaking hubris at work here. If the intellectual property was produced
with taxpayer money, it was already nationalized from the moment it was
created. These rent-seekers aren't providing value, they're putting a fence
around public property and charging admission.

------
deogeo
Truly puzzling how that letter neglects to mention none of a scientific
journal's income goes to the researchers, but instead tries to blur the line
between research and publishing, making it seem like research will suffer,
despite deriving no profit from publishing.

Perhaps someone should tell them they have their facts confused, and that they
should add some clarifying language to their letter.

